
Ask HN: Modular Encrypted Database - rexfuzzle
Does anybody know of a database where data can never be extracted in bulk. For example, lets say there are the following fields: Name, Address, Date of birth and email. They are put into the db at the same time by a user, but when querying the database you can only get say address and age (With unique random ids) at the same time, or say name and email (again unique random ids) at the same time.<p>The idea is that it would be impossible to get name and address, or name and date of birth and in so doing privacy should always be preserved.
======
gigatexal
Look into SQLcipher and SQLite

